# Lottery Commercial bashing hunters



## georgia03a3 (May 12, 2012)

I am outraged that the GA lottery would include themselves in the same category as PETA, HSUS, and ALF which all advocate harming and killing hunters in the name of animal rights. The lottery TV commercial is not funny to me and the radio commercial of this same advertisement has an animal saying "I'm going to hang one (hunter) above my fireplace." I will not support the GA lottery or any organization that takes shots at hunters/outdoorsmen. I've already written them and will refuse to to support them ever again.


----------



## Boar Hog (May 12, 2012)

Have you recently suffered a head injury?


----------



## Killdee (May 12, 2012)

Didnt really see it as such, thought it was fairly funny, not hilarious as the squirrel saw it though.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 12, 2012)

Lighten up, I thought it was funny also


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 12, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Lighten up, I thought it was funny also



x 2


----------



## Throwback (May 12, 2012)

So this means you won't be in front of me in line at a gas station unable to decide what kind of lottery ticket you want for 10 minutes?

T


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 12, 2012)

I did'nt like the commercial either, but I'm due!


----------



## bowyer (May 12, 2012)

My first thought was that the commercial was straight out of the playbook of PETA. Present the animals with human qualities and the hunter as not being too bright. Definitely  a not so subtle attack on hunters in my opinion. And not funny.


----------



## doenightmare (May 12, 2012)

Throwback said:


> So this means you won't be in front of me in line at a gas station unable to decide what kind of lottery ticket you want for 10 minutes?
> 
> T



Them people drive me nuts!

Don't think the ad is anything more that an attempt at humor - but I may be wrong.


----------



## BigSwole (May 12, 2012)

I think it was humorous. I think thats all it was intended to be. Kind of implying you can do what you want when you win the money, and anyone could win.

Dont look for something thats not there.

Ga lottery sends millions of kids to school. And honestly your 20$ a year contribution wont make a difference either way.

Wheres your sense of humor?


----------



## jonjon528 (May 13, 2012)

Thought the commercial was very funny. What's the deal with being so sensitive and/or easily offended these days?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 13, 2012)

I thought it was interesting that the animals were hunting over bait.


----------



## jigman29 (May 13, 2012)

I for one don't pick up many twinkies while walking through the woods so i'm probably safe from the woodland creatures lol.I think the commercial is funny if you don't think to much into it.


----------



## Killdee (May 13, 2012)

jigman29 said:


> I for one don't pick up many twinkies while walking through the woods so i'm probably safe from the woodland creatures lol.I think the commercial is funny if you don't think to much into it.



I eat the Rasinets I find in the woods, I better watch out from now on.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 13, 2012)

That's how it starts......just a little joke at hunters expense...But it does play into kids minds and sets a negative image....Some of you need to read all that's implied with theses kinds of ads.....Ever notice Obama tries making everything a joke also ????????


----------



## georgia03a3 (May 13, 2012)

I will never lighten up when it comes to others portraying hunters in a bad way. Never.

I'm saddened that hunters would bash another hunter, but defend commercials that glorify the harming/killing of hunters.

Here is one that PETA gave an award to. This is how non-hunters view us.

http://www.nrahunterrights.org/blog/Default.aspx?id=468


----------



## georgia03a3 (May 13, 2012)

Do you think this is hillarious also?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

georgia03a3 said:


> I will never lighten up when it comes to others portraying hunters in a bad way. Never.
> 
> Maybe you will find this one funny too...but lighten up it's only YOU they are mocking.
> 
> http://www.nrahunterrights.org/blog/Default.aspx?id=468



Now that was kind of funny. Thanks for posting the link to that commercial...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 13, 2012)

georgia03a3 said:


> I will never lighten up when it comes to others portraying hunters in a bad way. Never.
> 
> Maybe you will find this one funny too...but lighten up it's only YOU they are mocking.
> 
> http://www.nrahunterrights.org/blog/Default.aspx?id=468



Appreciate it.  Had some chuckles with that hunting commercial, too.  Hope you have some more humorous commercials or signs like that you can offer us.

Good to be on our guard against anti-hunting & anti-gun rights activities, but nothing wrong with having some fun & humor & laughing at ourselves sometimes, too. 

Sometimes we all can take life too serious & sometimes it can help to lighten up & smile sometimes, too.  If we look hard enough, we can all usually find a little humor in almost anything.  Life is too short to worry about everything.  

I can easily see folks taking those types of commercials in positive & negative ways, and even both ways at times. 

Even mixed in humor in mocking & parodies on Saturday Night Live TV shows has helped celebrities overcome some bad press & increased their popularity at times.


----------



## jonjon528 (May 13, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Appreciate it.  Had some chuckles with that hunting commercial, too.  Hope you have some more humorous commercials or signs like that you can offer us.
> 
> Good to be on our guard against anti-hunting & anti-gun rights activities, but nothing wrong with having some fun & humor & laughing at ourselves sometimes, too.
> 
> ...



Well said.  The billboard and the other commercial got a few laughs here too...


----------



## BigSwole (May 14, 2012)

Eagle eye to commercial haters,

There will always be negative sides to everything and someone to conjour up a reason why what someone is doing is negative.

Its life, it will never end. No one wants to be at the recieveing end of it but it happens. Peta will always have reasons to be on the attack. 

If you really want to rally against em. Take a kid hunting or fishing. Best defense. Because that is the only sure fire way to keep things going.


----------



## BigSwole (May 14, 2012)

I have a funny one to add, my droid wont give me the code to embed it and no pc, someone shoot me a pm and ill send you the link to add it


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 14, 2012)

Thought it funny myself.
Not often you seeing anything related to hunting during primetime.. Sometimes bad publicity is good although I didn't  see this was anything against hunting. Kids love it!


----------



## tony2001577 (May 14, 2012)

its just plain funny !


----------



## lonesome dove (May 14, 2012)

I was more alarmed that the doe in the comercial had such a deep voice.......... kinda reminded me of one of the "fun girls" from the Andy Griffith show.


----------



## jbird1 (May 14, 2012)

incrementalism


----------



## BigSwole (May 16, 2012)

finally got to a computer, figured i would post it while i was here. I thought this one was funny as well


----------



## BigSwole (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Deerhead (May 16, 2012)

It was very funny.  Now lets go hunting


----------



## BradMyers (May 16, 2012)

Some of my favorites.


----------



## dawg2 (May 16, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I thought it was interesting that the animals were hunting over bait.



Well, it is legal in the southern zone


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 17, 2012)

Wow, those other commercials sure are comical, too.  Thx for posting 'em.


----------



## jonjon528 (May 17, 2012)

lonesome dove said:


> I was more alarmed that the doe in the comercial had such a deep voice.......... kinda reminded me of one of the "fun girls" from the Andy Griffith show.



Bang! I love the Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 25, 2012)

i do not like the  lottery commercial either.I think they should have left hunters out of there commercials,but im still going to buy big game tickets and scracth offs.my 2


----------



## K80 (May 27, 2012)

If the ga lottery ad gotta ya hot check out his one.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=691821


----------



## 1022 (Jun 11, 2012)

I think some people have toooo much free time on their hands..................


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

Kinda funny


----------



## Oddball (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you. One less lottery ticket buyer holding me up at the Jiffy Rip. BTW, I thought it was pretty funny myself. Though I do recognize that the anti-everythings out there do use such incidiously subtle tactics to get their message subliminally into the minds of young children and the weakminded.

Geez, I just realized how old this thread is. How did it get restarted?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 5, 2013)

When I saw it, I immediately went out in the yard and killed a squirrel for my dogs enjoyment. Then thought how amusing the commercial was.

I don't think they had me in mind when they made the commercial.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 5, 2013)

altho I havent seen the commercial, is it any different than all the old bugs bunny cartoons turning the page on ol elmer and shooting him in the butt?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 5, 2013)

anddddddddddddddd this thread is 37.25 years old


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> anddddddddddddddd this thread is 37.25 years old



The good ones just keep on poppin' back up to the top.


----------



## ryano (Mar 5, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> anddddddddddddddd this thread is 37.25 years old



bout time for the Mason thread to pop back up again


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2013)

ryano said:


> bout time for the Mason thread to pop back up again



It's a sticky. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=155058&page=15


----------



## ryano (Mar 5, 2013)

Much appreciated Elfiii.    I have no idea how I missed it for so long.


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 7, 2013)

Inthegarge said:


> That's how it starts......just a little joke at hunters expense...But it does play into kids minds and sets a negative image....Some of you need to read all that's implied with theses kinds of ads.....Ever notice Obama tries making everything a joke also ????????



Yep.....Elmer Fudd almost turned me against hunting before I ever got started good !!!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 9, 2013)

Look at the bright side, the folks in the commercial are NOT hunters, but PETA employees.  They be the ugliest
and dumbest humans I ever seen  Hunters could never get that far GONE is so few years


----------

